# "Threads started by"...



## Arch (14 Sep 2009)

Didn't you used to be able to search for threads started by a particular forummer? I'm trying to find a thread of mine from ages back, and can't find this option anymore....


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Didn't you used to be able to search for threads started by a particular forummer? I'm trying to find a thread of mine from ages back, and can't find this option anymore....



You still can. Go to Advanced Search and there's a drop-down near the top right, to choose between "Find posts by user" and "Find threads started by".


----------



## Davidc (14 Sep 2009)

Or

Click on your name at the top right

Your user info turns up, click on show all statistics in the mini statistics box

Next screen click on show threads or show posts as needed.


----------



## Shaun (14 Sep 2009)

Admin just too slow again ... well done TC and DC ...


----------



## Arch (15 Sep 2009)

> There's no point replying to Arch. She'll not be able to find this thread again.





Cheers everyone, maybe it was more obvious before or something.

To add to the complication, I've realised I don't think I even started the thread I'm looking for, and can't remember who did....


----------



## ChrisKH (15 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Cheers everyone, maybe it was more obvious before or something.
> 
> To add to the complication, I've realised I don't think I even started the thread I'm looking for, and can't remember who did....



If it helps, you started this one.


----------



## theclaud (15 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Cheers everyone, maybe it was more obvious before or something.
> 
> To add to the complication, I've realised I don't think I even started the thread I'm looking for, and can't remember who did....



What was it about? We can easily narrow it down by subject. Schoolgirl sex, dogging or cottaging - Patrick; "Lefties" - Spire or Andy; "Yoghurt Knitters, "Tramplers" or Llama Windfarm Death - Linf; and so on...


----------



## Shaun (15 Sep 2009)

theclaud said:


> What was it about? We can easily narrow it down by subject. *Schoolgirl sex*, dogging or cottaging - Patrick; "Lefties" - Spire or Andy; "Yoghurt Knitters, "Tramplers" or Llama Windfarm Death - Linf; and so on...



You've gone and done it now - this thread will have 50,000 hits from Googlers by tomorrow morning ...


----------



## theclaud (15 Sep 2009)

Admin said:


> You've gone and done it now - this thread will have 50,000 hits from Googlers by tomorrow morning ...



Happy to oblige!


----------



## Noodley (16 Sep 2009)

Admin said:


> You've gone and done it now - this thread will have 50,000 hits from Googlers by tomorrow morning ...



It's how I found it!


----------



## Shaun (16 Sep 2009)

I don't think there's too much to worry about. I've just checked the first few hundred links that come up in Google for _that _search and none of them are cycling related at all!!!!


----------

